# Best wrist rocket review site?



## moabsling (Aug 1, 2018)

Bigtime NOOB here. Asking an honest question. First, are wrist rockets considered sling shots? Or should I get the hell out of here?  Number two, where can I find a good review or top ten list of the better wrist rockets available?

It's terrible but most of the review sites that come up on google now. Are those lists of top 10 products from amazon simply based on their reviews. Not very helpful. And a huge waste of time.

I'm looking at the simple shot Hammer https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/the-hammer-slingshot-with-wrist-brace/ But would like to do some more research.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Wrist Rockets are welcome here. If you're willing to make the leap for the SS hammer, it's a great product and SS is very well loved. I was never into wrist rockets so I can't give too many recommendations, but Trumark and Barnett are both respected companies if you're looking for something more budget friendly.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

The Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro is a lot of fun.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . All slingshots are welcome . Read the forum and learn . Experiment with different styles . Keep an open mind . Have fun .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

W.R's are what put most of us down the rabbit hole, but you can get better shooters that don't require a brace (which are illegal in a lot of places) for very little more $'s. The Wasp would be an excellent point in case. Once you shoot a flat band or Dankung style tube, You will wonder how the he[[ they even sell those.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Get a Scout best starter slingshot very versatile


----------



## moabsling (Aug 1, 2018)

Can you guys give me more companies and name brands? I don't understand some of your models you list.

EDIT - "SS" means Simple Shot. duh. Thanks guys. Ya. I'd be happy with the SS hammer for sure. If that's a good one. I'll just get that.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

A+ Slingshots have a couple of modern ty[e frames that can be special ordered with an arm brace. For example, the Lit Fox.

A good wrist brace slingshot can also can be found on eBay. Just search for HDPE Slingshots.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you stay long enough (and I hope you do.) you'll learn the local language.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome.


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

You sound just like me when I started! I did the dance of Amazon wrist Rockets, until I found this forum. What these guys have explained to me and I found to be very true is that with modern technology and modern slingshot frames the need for a wrist brace is not really there anymore. My fancy six banded wrist rocket has stayed in my case since I got anything different. I guess the short version is if you really want a wrist brace go for it but they are not needed to be accurate at all, as I found I am way more accurate without a brace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moabsling (Aug 1, 2018)

Wignorant said:


> You sound just like me when I started! I did the dance of Amazon wrist Rockets, until I found this forum. What these guys have explained to me and I found to be very true is that with modern technology and modern slingshot frames the need for a wrist brace is not really there anymore. My fancy six banded wrist rocket has stayed in my case since I got anything different. I guess the short version is if you really want a wrist brace go for it but they are not needed to be accurate at all, as I found I am way more accurate without a brace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume i can take the wrist brace off the ss hammer and use it either way. I want to primarily hunt rabbits and grouse. So having a long draw that i can maintain over the length of aiming and multiple times in a day is important to me. I've shot slingshots and wrist rockets. And found that I'm alot less shaky with an arm brace. And can more comfortably take a longer draw. Meaning more power.

But I'm all ears. Any advice greatly appreciated.

I want to use this in my bug out bag. (Don't judge me. Lol) so i am also thinking about adding the slingbow features to the hammer. But with the addition of arrows. I'm compelled to stop at using this just as a wrist rocket. And using a bow in place of the slingbow. But that's alot of cumbersome odd shaped weight to carry around. But I've also come to understand that a real recurve would do ALOT more than a slingbow. I personally think the chief is mainly full of his own fantasies. Meaning taking down big game like a bear with a slingbow. But that's just me. Not enough scientific tests to prove power, penatration, accuracy etc with a slingbow. But like i said i still may buy one to experiment with.

At this point i think a slingshot with ammo would be a good addition to my bag. Small lightweight. And wouldnt be using up firearm ammo.

Speaking of which. I was searching ebay for ammo. And noticed iron stones and marbles as alternative ammo. They are only attractive to me for weight reasons. Steel bearings can add weight quickly. Are iron stones or marbles a viable alternative for hunting?


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

moabsling said:


> Wignorant said:
> 
> 
> > You sound just like me when I started! I did the dance of Amazon wrist Rockets, until I found this forum. What these guys have explained to me and I found to be very true is that with modern technology and modern slingshot frames the need for a wrist brace is not really there anymore. My fancy six banded wrist rocket has stayed in my case since I got anything different. I guess the short version is if you really want a wrist brace go for it but they are not needed to be accurate at all, as I found I am way more accurate without a brace.
> ...


3/8 steel is kind of the benchmark that a lot of guys use. I found a guy on amazon that sells 1000 3/8 and 500 1/4 for $20 bucks. I do like to shoot marbles too, but again I am strictly a target shooter, and don't hunt. Hope it helps. (Check your pms)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3rdgeneration (Apr 11, 2019)

I ended up at sling shot forum because I bought at a hardware store what appeared to me as a very similar slingshot to the wrist Rocket my grandmother had. She used it to harass and occasionally take out squirrels that raided her fig tree. My first use of it would have been in around 1967. It must have been the one that came out in 53 because the surgical tubing was scary old.


----------

